# OE Lido 3



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like a travel derivative of Lido 2.

https://twitter.com/orphanespresso


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its got different burrs ( different manufacturer ) the arm folds on it and and it has a stopper cap thing at top to stop beans coming out

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/lido-3-test-t34877.html


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## BRYHER (May 23, 2012)

Hey everyone video of Lido2 and Lido 3 together.

I wonder how a Lido 3 with the aggressive burs would feel?


----------



## jbviau (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's a comparison video (not mine) that OE retweeted recently:






I have both grinders as well. The 3 strikes a nice balance between ease of grinding and burr aggression, so to speak. At a given setting with the dose held constant, the 3 is somewhere in between the 2 and a haus/feldgrind in terms of the number of turns required. The 3 is also significantly lighter. I'm happy to answer questions, though most of my thoughts are already on HB in a "first impressions" thread. Cheers.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Useful review - thanks. Think the 600grm weight difference between the 3 and 2 is a big plus for travelling.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffee hit are tweeting they have lido2 and 3 at LCF btw


----------

